# Matial Art,Cross Training,Work Out, Diet.



## BigBoss42695 (Jun 5, 2009)

Alright first off let me thank you in advance for reading my question.
Ok, I am a 14 year old male, weighing 135 and my height is 5,7-5,9. I'm going to a Martial Art gym to practice Muay Thai and Judo, I would also like to take up Boxing and Brazilian jujitsu and when I begin H.S im going to take up wrestling.
So my main styles consist of Muay Thai,Judo and Brazilian Jujitsu. while my supporting styles are Boxing and Wrestling. I want to know if combing these style's are affective, and/or too much for me to handle.
I would also like to know what would be a good diet, I would like one that is very tasty,healthy and will keep me full for quite awhile. I would also appreciate if you could give me THREE work outs. One with out weights or equipment,one with weights and equipment and one with a heavy bag,speed bag, sparring gear and a sparring partner.(I'm also go to a gym)
If I train and eat regularly would I be able to get an amature match when I become old enough.
Thank You So much!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow your plate  is going to be really full with four different styles to practice at once!

The only thing I would advise you for your general health is a diet that is low in overall sugars. Other board members here have found out the hard way that becoming diabetic is no fun. Personally I am at risk for diabetes so I have recently cut back on the carbs in my diet and I feel much better.

Best wishes for your training!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2009)

> Muay Thai and Judo, I would also like to take up Boxing and Brazilian jujitsu


 
In a way Muay Thai and boxing are similar and Judo and BJJ are similar.

Muay Thai has everything you get out of boxing and then some. Judo has ground work and BJJ has throws since BJJ comes from Judo cross training in them depends on your game plan. 



> So my main styles consist of Muay Thai,Judo and Brazilian Jujitsu. while my supporting styles are Boxing and Wrestling. I want to know if combing these style's are affective, and/or too much for me to handle.


 Wrestling is great many wrestlers beat BJJ players same as many Judoka beat BJJ. BJJ has a great groundwork plan but it seems many MMA gyms in my area at least are mixing wrestling with their BJJ. 
5 arts is alot to handle at once even for experienced Martial artist.



> I would also like to know what would be a good diet, I would like one that is very tasty,healthy and will keep me full for quite awhile. I would also appreciate if you could give me THREE work outs.


 
Eat plenty of veggies,protein and carbs and water(you are going to need it if you do 5 arts) I think 14 is to young for protein shakes.

As for three workouts I think practicing 5 arts is enough of a workout to add weights and cardio you will be so tired you won't put enough effort to get any additional workout benefits.



> If I train and eat regularly would I be able to get an amature match when I become old enough.


 At what age 18? 28? If you put in the time and effort learn then yes.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 6, 2009)

Good Lord you'll be burnt out by the time your 18.
At your age my work out consisted of coming home from school , doing home work, riding my bike or skateboard , having rock fights with friends , going out to the bush and catching lizards , and sitting on the lounge watching the Flintstones and eating a packet of chips.

Just do one martial art mate , and don't be on a diet either , and don't start training with heavy weights you haven't even finished growing yet.
You are putting too much pressure on yourself mate , just enjoy this time of life just being a teenager.

Ah to be a teenager again without a care in the world , when your biggest worry was what your mum was cooking for dinner that night.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a couple of fourteen year olds who train MMA with us, they train for two hours two days a week. We do groundwork and stand up, when training with adults while it's fairly hard it's not as strenous as the adults. They don't do and are discouraged from doing any weights at all, our twenty two year old pro fighter has never done weights. They won't be fighting (amateur no head shots) until they are sixteen anyway. Now is a 'get the basics and have fun time'.

If you can't do MMA as a whole just do one stand up art and one ground art, doesn't really matter at your age which, I'd go for the ones you enjoy the most because mook jong man is right you should be enjoying yourself, exploring life.


----------



## searcher (Jun 6, 2009)

Training and diet? Where are you located and I will direct you to a trainer that can help you out.

As for all of the MA training, take it slow. You don't need to get it all down in a few months or even a few years. If you try to pick that much up, you are not going to retain one-quarter. And you will not have one area of "mastery." Pickone style and get good at it first, then go to another.



Not to mention that you will be broke.


----------

